

Is the Voynich manuscript in fact just gibberish? - dbuxton
http://www.nationalpost.com/m/wp/full-comment/blog.html?b=fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2012/11/16/scott-van-wynsberghe-deciphering-the-mysterious-voynich-manuscript

======
teeja
Even if noone is ever able to pry open the box and decode it, it may have
meant something to the author.

Edit Sherwood's work on it is an enjoyable read.
<http://www.edithsherwood.com/index.php>

